# Stereoscopic Images / Video



## TAW (Sep 13, 2016)

I am venturing into completely new ground trying to take some images / video for playback in the Oculus Rift. The images / video will all include a burning fireplace (as that is our business). I have a 1DX II and another one I can borrow from a friend. Unfortunately we don't have any crossover in lenses so I am going to have to rent a lens. I am really unclear what would be the best lens for a good experience with the Oculus Rift? Different recommendation for the photo vs the video? 

Any advice on lenses, technique, (anything else) would be greatly appreciated!

Have a GREAT day!
tom


----------



## retroreflection (Sep 13, 2016)

There is at least one company producing video content (not computer generated) for VR, I don't recall their name. You might search for them and then ask these questions.

Or, you can design the experiment and discover on your own.

Parameters:
Interocullar distance (no dslr will permit you to match human IPD, and increasing interstellar distance makes stuff look small. Is a dslr the right tool?)
Focal length
Aperture (or depth of field, what does razor thin depth of field do in VR?)
System resolution
&?

I would get a set of fast primes (14, 50, 135mm) so I could explore the sub 2 f stop range.
Then I would build a mount for variable camera spacing on a single plane, to not struggle with two tripods.
I would not worry about system resolution (I think display limits are the controlling factor at this stage).
I would shoot essentially the same scene in a 3 x 3 x 3 matrix of each focal length, low, medium, and high f stop, and low medium and high camera spacing.
I wouldn't start with just fire, because it is hard to expose well. Maybe the universal go to - cats.

One could also argue for a zoom lens to cover focal length ranges.

Hopefully you can render and view the footage before the rented lenses go back. Then you can home in on what seems to be coolest.


----------



## TAW (Sep 14, 2016)

Thank you. That gives me a great place for a first run at this... I love new projects... If I only had a cat ;D


----------

